# Greenland



## Vukabular

I was wondering why Greenland has that name when it's not green but white. The explanation I found on the OED says: 
*Greenland*
From Old Norse Groenland, so named by its discoverer (986 C.E.) because "it would induce settlers to go there, if the land had a good name"
Isn't more logical? 
From Danish 
*grænse* "frontier, border (the line or frontier area separating regions), boundary, limit" 
From Proto-Slavic
*granica *"border, frontier, boundry, limit" 
Interestingly, the name of the river that was the border between Persia and Macedonia where Alexander the Great's first victory took place was *Granicus*. Now it has a Turkish name Biga Çayı.


----------



## Perseas

Except the explanation about Erik the Red, there is also this information:


> Greenland was also called Gruntland (Ground-land) on early maps. Whether Green is an erroneous transcription of Grunt (ground), which refers to shallow bays, or vice-versa, is not known. The southern portion (not covered by glacier) is very green in summer.



Read more at:
Why is Greenland called so though it has no vegetation? - Times of India


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Greenland in Welsh: Yr Ynys Las, or Y Lasynys.

Where 'Ynys' = Island

And 'glas' could be: blue, green, bluish-green, greenish-blue, greyish-blue, silver coloured, greyish-white or grey.

Take your pick!


----------



## Vukabular

*grænse*_ > Grænland in Icelandic > Grœnland in Old Norse
**grěnъ *_"green" (Proto-Slavic) > *grana* "branch" (Slavic) >  *granica* "border" > *grenen* "branch" (Norwegian) 
**ǵʰreh*₁- "to grow" (PIE) > *grah* "pea" (Slavic) > green, grain


----------



## Treaty

Vukabular said:


> _Grænland in Icelandic *>* Grœnland in Old Norse_


. You should know that if you need time to go backward to validate your point, your point is pretty wrong to begin with.


----------



## Rocko!

A Geographical Dictionary representing the present and ancient names... 1692:


----------



## Vukabular

*Didrik Pining* (c. 1430 – 1491) was a German privateer, nobleman and governor of Iceland and Vardøhus. Read about his Greenland expedition.


----------



## Vukabular

It does not teach the same history everywhere in the world so everything has to be viewed from multiple perspectives.


----------



## Rocko!

Journael, of dagh-register, gehouden by de seven matroosen, in haer overwitneren op Spitsbergen in Maurits Bay : gelegen in Groenlandt, t' zedert het vertreck van de Visschery-Schepen der Geoctroyeerde Noordtsche Compagnie, in Nederlandt, zijnde den 30. Augusty, 1633 tot de wederkomst der vooriz. Schepen, den 27. May, anno 1634:


----------



## Vukabular

Genland was known before Eric. What was his name before if we knew it was the farthest point known?


----------



## Rocko!

Germaniae antiquae... 1616:


----------



## Vukabular

The oldest document that mentions Greenland is from the 15th century.


----------



## Rocko!

Ohhhh → *æ*





Thorstens Viikings-sons Saga
1680


----------



## Vukabular

Reality is what we are told and what we know from personal experience. For example, this is what most people think:
In Christianity, some Anglican, Catholic, and Lutheran churches ring their church bells from belltowers three times a day, at 6:00 a.m., 12:00 p.m. and 6:00 p.m., summoning the Christian faithful to recite the Lord’s Prayer. 
This is the truth:
The Serbs defended Europe from the Turkish invasion at the Battle of Belgrade from July 4–22, 1456. The Pope celebrated the victory as well, as he had previously ordered all Catholic kingdoms to pray for the victory of the defenders of Belgrade. This led to the noon bell ritual that is still undertaken in Catholic and old Protestant churches. The day of the victory, 22 July, has been a memorial day in Hungary ever since.


----------



## Vukabular

Rocko! said:


> Ohhhh → *æ*
> 
> View attachment 36612
> 
> Thorstens Viikings-sons Saga
> 1680


Old Norse
*grœnn "*green"


----------

